# Chestnut Stump



## sae72 (Jan 2, 2009)

I friend of mine has a Chestnut stump that he is going to have dug out. The stump is about 2 feet in diameter and has sprout growing from it. All I have to do is haul it off, should I?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Sure why not. What is your plan, mill it into gun stock material ? (that is what I would do most likely)


----------

